# Behavior Stages



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

This is our 1st puppy, who is now 10 months old intact male. He has been amazing. Very smart, very outgoing, social and very easy going. Training has been going great, a very fast and willing learner. 

However just recently we have noticed some changes with him and I'm just asking some other Vizsla owners if this is just a stage in his growing up. Recently a lot of the activities that he used to love he now is timid and afraid of. Or just plain runs away. This includes minor stuff like brushing his teeth, putting on his leash, giving him a nice brush and even a bath. He used to love these things and come running when he knew they were about to take place, now he backs away, sometimes goes to his crate or just retreats. 

Overall training is still going very well, he is willing and trains hard, so I'm just curious if anyone has any experience or idea's why these relatively minor things are affecting him this way.

thx


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Here is a general guideline for puppy ===> adult behavioural stages.

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/developmentalstages.html


Sounds like yours is going through the Second Fear Period.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh yes. We experienced this big time around that age. Miles became afraid of power lines, scuffing sound from shoes, jumping out of a car, nail dremel etc. He was less enjoyable to take to restaurants because he was on edge. It was very difficult for a few months but we have worked really hard with him and we have seen some big progress. This weekend he went to a very loud sports bar and watched march madness and allowed everyone to pet him despite the loud scene we were in. We took him to a shoe store, a busy local breakfast spot, and a coffee shop no problem. He is still scared of large trucks and the dremel but we are thrilled with his progress. He's 15 months now.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

They learn to face their fears through these stages.

Pups have to learn that sometimes fear is the right emotion.

RBD


----------

